# visa trouble for my wife



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I got a residence visa, currently trying to sponsor my wife (asia passport) and our daughter (euro passport)

When my wife arrived on a tourist visa (Emirates airline online type)

Now I'm trying to get a residence visa for my wife.

We have been told we need to leave the country and come back on a visit visa, since she can't complete a visa application on a tourist visa.

I don't think a visa run is an option, since she can't get a visa on arrival.

So we need to return to one of our countries, which is fine.

*Question*: Is it possible to get a visit visa for her while we are in Dubai already (and overstayed some 25 days now) for her return?

Anyone have a good advice or can guide me in the right direction?

Thanks in advance


----------



## BedouGirl (Sep 15, 2011)

As far as I am aware, she would need to be out of the country when the application is made.


----------



## rtenhave34 (May 27, 2011)

As far as my understanding of the process goes:

1. You need to leave the country as Immigration does not have a "Visit" record in their system, which only happens if you get a Visit visa.
2. I have not heard of the requirement of returning back to the home country... Our maid (Fillipino) just flew to Muscat (Oman) and back and it was sorted.
3. Alternatively, you could just drive to the Oman border (google "Dubai visa run") and have the Tourist visa exchanged for a visit one.
4. Check thorougly whether you're wife is on any of the exempted nationalities when checking out the Omani route, as there are some nationalities for which this doesn't work.

Hope this helps a bit.

BTW: It might also be wise to settle the overstay, if possible, as that might pose problems getting back into Dubai again.... Bring cash!


----------



## jnfr921 (Jan 24, 2012)

You can call *Dxb Immigration *directly @ *04-398 0000* to get the exact info you need... I usually do that whenever I have doubts.


----------



## Vento (Dec 30, 2011)

Update

We got a re entry permit for my wife, so i guess that after a holiday in her country, returning should not be a problem, and upon arrival we can continue visa application process

My daughters visa will not be a problem they say


----------

